# I am having a hard time trying to identify different types o



## PreciousMexpert (May 12, 2009)

I am having a hard time trying to identify different types of silver
For example 
pure silver
coin silver
plated silver
silver that 992


----------



## 4metals (May 12, 2009)

A quick test is with nitric, pure silver should dissolve leaving the nitric clear, sterling, 925 (don't know what 992 is) and coin silver will both dissolve and color the acid blue. Just file a groove in the piece and react the filings, on plated you will see the color of the base metal when you file it.


----------



## PreciousMexpert (May 12, 2009)

4metals
That is knowledge.
it takes the guess work out knowing whats what.
Thanks


----------



## Harold_V (May 13, 2009)

4metals said:


> Just file a groove in the piece and react the filings, on plated you will see the color of the base metal when you file it.


Do keep in mind that plated silver flatware is often made of a copper alloy that closely resembles silver in color. That's by design, so when the plating wears off, the silver isn't totally butt ugly (although usually very close). In that case, you may not be able to detect base metal by filing alone. 

You are best served to file a notch, then test the notch with a small drop of nitric. If the item is silver, the metal will assume a cream color, and you'll see a light blue color develop in the acid. If the piece is silver plated, you should be able to see the difference in the two metals once acid has reacted. In that case, you should see a heavy blue color develop rapidly, because you're dissolving mostly base metals, not silver. The surface of the metal, where nitric made contact, will now be cream colored where there is silver, and the copper alloy will have a slight yellow tint. Easy to see the difference. 

Your best test here is to use Schwerters solution. If you use it sparingly, you'll easily see the difference between the portion that is silver and the portion (in the notch) that is base metal. Bottom line----do not trust a filed notch alone to make a determination if any given item is silver, or not. 

Harold


----------



## PreciousMexpert (May 14, 2009)

Harold_V & 4metals
Thanks for your help
How about aluminum 
Can people fool me with Aluminum
As silver
Thanks


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2009)

Not to likely someone could sell you aluminum representing silver even on a cloudy day.

Recently Hokes book on Testing Precious Metals Wastes was unleashed on the forum recently I suggest that you get a copy and familiarize yourself with the tests described therein.

Some of the silver jewelery from days long gone ( WWII ) could fool you, some of which were alloyed with palladium and other precious metals leaning towards silver in color. This is what makes reading Hokes books so important, you'll be able to find the easter egg.


----------



## PreciousMexpert (May 14, 2009)

Hi gustavus!
Thanks for your help
I have been using this forum for only a few days
I downloaded that book for free.
The funny thing is I had bought that book for about 50 dollars
The only difference is that I now have a paperback version of that


----------

